# What Tractor Is This?



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

I saw someone's post about Kwik-Way making a loader for the GT5000 so I went to the site. On their homepage they picture a tractor all done up with their attachments. Anyone know what model tractor is under all their stuff? 

They are at http://www.kwmanufacturing.com


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My guess is a Simplicity.


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

For a moment I thought it was a GT6000 with those gray wheels. Then I noticed those little colored stripes on the hood and I figured it was something else.

You're probably right


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Yup, looks like a decked out Simp. Awesome setup. cha-ching$$$$


----------



## booshcat (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup POSullivan, It's a Simplicity just like mine.....only about 35 years younger.

cheers

Bob_o


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

Simplicity Legacy.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Pretty nice setup. I wonder if anyone on here has a similar setup. Would be an interesting fabricating job.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, pretty!


----------

